# Getting old and coming to some realizations.



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am going through our annual in-service training. Yesterday I was driving through and smashing cones and today I am at the range kneeling, going prone, shooting, picking magazines and ammo up etc. Tomorrow night is the annual stress course and night qualification. I did pretty good last year, but this year my body has just had enough. My scores dropped a little and my knees and back are scrap. The older I get the more I am understanding that I have to adjust my life and what I can expect from my body. I am going to rely heavily on my wife and two sons. No more climbing up and down ladders, no more lifting big logs, working on cars etc..There is also not many more fights left in me. I'm retiring next June but it has taken a toll. 

My point? Take care of yourself while you are young. Don't overwork your back, don't do power squats and bench presses to failure, Don't lift cars to show off to the brunette you end up marrying and don't do repetitive tasks that end up ruining your soft tissue and knees. Walk, run and do alot of cardio. Low impact stuff. This sucks.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Well they say getting old is not for sissies. I know the feeling, after 20 years in uniform my knees and back were pretty well worn out. My current job is almost as bad as I go with them when they go to the armpits of the world. Keeping up with 20 and 30 year olds all day everyday for years on end leaves me to believe I should have invested in the company that makes Alieve.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I was young and indestructible once,now it's all coming back to haunt me!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

From the airship to MK 25 depth and back again, wallowed in a little AO, sucked down some petrol-smoke in the sandbox. Yeah, it all takes it toll. (Yet the VA still cries deny till they die) Getting Old Ain't for sissies, and teenage (18) kids seem to be running faster while carting more weight than I remember.......:lol:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

It's not the age... it's the mileage....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> It's not the age... it's the mileage....


It's the age AND the mileage...... jmho


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

I know what everybody is going through. Gettin old sucks. Roy


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Years of manual labor in the building materials industry gave me osteoarthritis in both knees, both shoulders and my spine.
I have had one knee totally replaced and one shoulder rebuilt.
I live on Motrin, Tylenol, Aleve, and aspirin.

For the record, I'll be 68 later this year.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I Concur With You:_
"My point? Take care of yourself while you are young. Don't overwork your back, don't do power squats and bench presses to failure, Don't lift cars to show off to the brunette you end up marrying and don't do repetitive tasks that end up ruining your soft tissue and knees. Walk, run and do alot of cardio. Low impact stuff. This sucks."
_
A Few More:
1: Don't kill yourself trying to get rid of demons: hunt down and kill the demons instead.
2: Not everyone can be a Green Beret, I wasn't: I am as tough as a railroad spike anyway.
4: I don't have anything else to prove: I made it to age 60, by Gods help, that is enough.
5: I still don't roll over and play dead, if it wants me dead, it has its work cut out.:armata_PDT_14:

BTW: I carry OTC pain meds everywhere that I go, I have dinged myself up a lot, and it has come back to haunt me.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We all wear out in the end. We can delay, we can avoid a total break down all at once.
That is how I am dealing with it. Going into it in stages. 1000 mile days on the bike are rare now. But an 800 now and then still can happen.
The two would week run we do every year, means a little more time doing other things and a few less miles.
Not done yet but not playing at the same level as some years back.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If I had known that I would live this long-- I would have taken better care---


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm only 32, my knees hurt 99% of the time as well as my lower back. Especially at work, bent over working in an engine compartment, or contorting my body to fit under a dash because some jackwagon decided to work on his own truck and crossed some wires blowing fuses and crap. Sometimes it's hard getting out of bed, painful too. My left wrist and elbow aren't doing so good. Once it got to where picking up something as light as a full 20oz Dr Pepper bottle hurt. Got nerve damage in my left leg from a hatchet going into my left knee in 6th grade, sometimes half that leg and foot go numb. Never damage in my right elbow from falling off a porch while drunk in high school. And all the manual labor, military, showing off. If I sit more than an hour, it feels like there's glue and rice crispies in my knees when I stand up. Not sure how long I'll make it until I need to go to the hospital for a full body R&R.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I trashed my back on a carrier flight deck then later wearing a 12 lb. ballistic vest and 18lb. Sam Brown belt laden with "less than lethal" options, a .45 with 4 magazines full of bullets and life in general. OA of the spine, a bakers cyst and OA in both knees, spinal stenosis with compressive neuropathy in my legs and feet and all topped off with sciatica. I just have to keep chugging away no matter what. 

I take Gabapentin and it helps. I walk every day for a couple miles and do targeted calisthenics. Do any of you have a non narcotic option that actually works?


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> I trashed my back on a carrier flight deck then later wearing a 12 lb. ballistic vest and 18lb. Sam Brown belt laden with "less than lethal" options, a .45 with 4 magazines full of bullets and life in general. OA of the spine, a bakers cyst and OA in both knees, spinal stenosis with compressive neuropathy in my legs and feet and all topped off with sciatica. I just have to keep chugging away no matter what.
> 
> I take Gabapentin and it helps. I walk every day for a couple miles and do targeted calisthenics. Do any of you have a non narcotic option that actually works?


Bourbon and Motrin...? I swear by it! 800 mg ranger candy motrin and 8 oz bourbon a day...16 oz on Friday and Saturday night!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm only 14 in Celsius years! I was in good shape and played high school, college baseball and 2 whole games of single A pro ball and summer amateur ball. I used
to be able to throw over 90 now I can barely throw a dart 10 feet . I have been trying to get back into reasonable shape but it seems so friggen hard to do now!
Walking and riding a bike seems to be best for me now. I want to be in better shape for SHTF as I probably won't have a choice to take it easy then!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm as good once as I ever was. 

It's more of a state of mind for me. Sure I'm getting older but there is always someone worse off. So quit feeling sorry for myself and get going. At least I'm just sore and not in a wheel chair, missing a arm or leg or dead, yet.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

When I work a long day with my 17 yr old boy he looks like total hell, wiped out from the heat and exercise with both of us doing the same work. But give him an hour to recuperate, usually with a pre dinner nap, while I cook dinner and he's ready to chase cars and girls. After an hour recuperating I'm only ready to chase the bed. They recuperate a lot faster than we do.


----------



## Cheesewiz (Nov 16, 2012)

60 and both shoulders shot , one rebuilt , second A/C joint shot , lower back shot , left thumb joint swells so bad I can't open a child proof med bottle at times , knees are day to day . I did it all and now it just hurts . I still ride my Dr650 and shoot but I have to think first before I jump . Eyes suck at night . Yeah it just sucks at times . Good news I don't feel alone ! Thank you 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I trashed my back on a carrier flight deck then later wearing a 12 lb. ballistic vest and 18lb. Sam Brown belt laden with "less than lethal" options, a .45 with 4 magazines full of bullets and life in general. OA of the spine, a bakers cyst and OA in both knees, spinal stenosis with compressive neuropathy in my legs and feet and all topped off with sciatica. I just have to keep chugging away no matter what.
> 
> I take Gabapentin and it helps. I walk every day for a couple miles and do targeted calisthenics. Do any of you have a non narcotic option that actually works?


For the neuropathy in my lower legs and feet (non-diabetic, the VA won't admit it's Agent Orange) I buy vitamin B-12 tabs, 500 mcg size, and take 4 every day with lunch. That is over 32,000% of the daily requirement, but my doc is OK with it because the body excretes any not needed. It does not eliminate the pain, but it sure helps.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

glucosamine works for me.
Glucosamine Background - Mayo Clinic


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

A lot of people in this area swear by CBD. It is the medicinal part of the marijuana plant. It does not get you high and does not show positive on a drug test. Apparently all the pot shops have creams and oils that contain CBD.

I personally like wintergreen, geranium and arnica.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

According to my Daddy the only cure for old age is dying young. Surely most of us dont want that. Hang in there. The second childhood is fun they claim.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> A lot of people in this area swear by CBD. It is the medicinal part of the marijuana plant. It does not get you high and does not show positive on a drug test. Apparently all the pot shops have creams and oils that contain CBD.
> 
> I personally like wintergreen, geranium and arnica.


Apparently!


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Rejuvenate and halt aging.... with diet and exercise.

Diet in our culture is the early killer causing a multitude of diseases. Briskly walking for 20-30 minutes a day can cut the risk of heart problems by more than 50%...and that is from the most recent, peer reviewed studies.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

SGT E said:


> Bourbon and Motrin...? I swear by it! 800 mg ranger candy motrin and 8 oz bourbon a day...16 oz on Friday and Saturday night!


As a navy diver I took motrin and sudafed like tic tacs!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The guys that try to stay young forever are going to lose. Mother Nature is just telling you to slow down. Listen to her! You have nothing to prove; you've done your bit and you're not going to pace the young guys anymore. The rocking chair on the back porch isn't an icon by accident.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a bad shoulder but it's not my butt stock shoulder. I have tendinitis in my hands but not my trigger finger. I have to wear glasses but I can see 20/20 and 4 square inches 200 yards away. I got a bad knee but it's not the one I rest on. 

Work around and use experience to temper raw brute strength and things start to feel a little better. 

I don't want to feel as though my body were unused. That would mean it is.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Let's get a poll of age groups here? I seem to see mostly people over 50. I'm beginning to think the under 50 group have figured it out yet.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm a busted azz 50 year old. I also smashed my shooting shoulder with a 3 1/2" magnum turkey load against a tree. I did very well on the night stress course this evening. All good hits on the moving targets and didn't shoot the first good guy. I completely ripped my 5.11 pants right down the front though. I was feeling pretty confident this morning and almost considered going commando. Glad I thought better of it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am 56 and when young I remember laughing at my grandparents and others of their age when they complained of backs, knees, arthritis, and such. Seems the tables have turned. The little snots are laughing at me now. Like my dad says ( He is 85 ) the aches and pains are better then the alternative.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've turned 60 and noticed that I've slowed down some. Aging has that effect. It's a lot easier to over do it and it takes a whole lot longer to recuperate from it when I do. Moderation in all things.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Getting older has many effects on people. I have periods of time where I realize how my health would most likely prevent me from being able to survive a true SHTF event. So then I wonder if it is worth all the time and money I spend.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Getting older has many effects on people. I have periods of time where I realize how my health would most likely prevent me from being able to survive a true SHTF event. So then I wonder if it is worth all the time and money I spend.


Yeah, me too. I've actually given this a lot of thought lately. But if the SHTF and I go down, I'll go kickin and fightin.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

paraquack said:


> Getting older has many effects on people. I have periods of time where I realize how my health would most likely prevent me from being able to survive a true SHTF event. So then I wonder if it is worth all the time and money I spend.


Sometimes we do the things we do (prepping) not so much for ourselves but for the people in our lives. I may not make it either, but the people I care about should have a shot at it and deserve a chance.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I trashed my back on a carrier flight deck then later wearing a 12 lb. ballistic vest and 18lb. Sam Brown belt laden with "less than lethal" options, a .45 with 4 magazines full of bullets and life in general. OA of the spine, a bakers cyst and OA in both knees, spinal stenosis with compressive neuropathy in my legs and feet and all topped off with sciatica. I just have to keep chugging away no matter what.
> 
> I take Gabapentin and it helps. I walk every day for a couple miles and do targeted calisthenics. Do any of you have a non narcotic option that actually works?


Another OTC remedy I picked up from the same veteran's site as the B-12 tip is the daily use of vitamin D-3. This helps us old guys muscular aches and pains.
You young guys just wait - yes, your bodies will ache for absolutely no other reason than you are awake.
HOWEVER - WARNING - taking more than 4,000 IU's of D-3 per day is bad for you. I buy Rexall brand at Dollar General in 1,000 IU gel tabs. I take three everyday at lunch, because my multivitamin also has D-3 in it, and it is imperative to stay below the 4,000 limit.

Try it, CSI. It helps me, and I can notice the difference when I run out and go for a few days without.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

God I'm 35 and feel like I'm 90 most of the time. I dread old age already.

Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I thought the difference between 40 and 45 was something, and the old timers laughed. 
Then I thought the difference between 50 and 55 was tough, and the old timers belly laughed.

Now I'm almost 68, and you know what? I wouldn't want to be younger, 'cause then I'd just have to go thru it all over again.

"And so I sit here so patiently,
Trying to find out what price,
You have to pay to get out of
Going through all these things twice.
Ohh, Mama!
Can this really be the end?
To be stuck inside of Mobile
With the Memphis blues again?"

Bob Dylan


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm Senior enough to realize that I am not as good as I once was, the Battle now is to be good once as I ever was. Multiple Missions and multiple days at the front lines are long past. But one day and one Mission while looking out my backdoor??????? That's the only battle plan worth the time to contemplate. Hope it's never needed, prepare and practice like if others lives depended on it. JMHO.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Evaluating my post Police life next year and I think I am leaning towards hospital security. Lots of walking and not a terrible gig. Full time with benefits on top of my pension and medical coverage I could do very well. What is an IU RPD?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

They say "You are only as old as you feel" I didnt know that I could be this old then.... I will be turning 51 in a few months but have been in Chronic pain for the last 36 years. I am not looking forward to when I am much older but I will fight like hell to get there. Even hurting like I do, I want to live to be 200


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Evaluating my post Police life next year and I think I am leaning towards hospital security. Lots of walking and not a terrible gig. Full time with benefits on top of my pension and medical coverage I could do very well. What is an IU RPD?


Just keep an eye out for the Ebola, or Zika or some other crazy assed Africa Virus. Hospitals suck!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> Evaluating my post Police life next year and I think I am leaning towards hospital security. Lots of walking and not a terrible gig. Full time with benefits on top of my pension and medical coverage I could do very well. What is an IU RPD?


The front of the vitamin bottle, or the label on the back of a multivitamin indicates the amount of actual vitamin in the pill/gelcap/tablet.
It is not uniform.
Some are like drugs and measured in MG - milligrams
Others are MCG - which I assume would be micrograms
D-3 is measured in IU - which I have no clue. Just don't take more than 4,000 IU of D-3. That much I know.


----------

